# Da sieht man, wie die Zeit vergeht

## beejay

Viereinhalb Jahre ist es jetzt her, dass ich zuletzt in dieses Forum gesehen habe. Was mit Gentoo in den letzten Jahren passierte, habe ich nur am Rande mitbekommen - ich habe meine Prioritäten einfach anders gesetzt. Ich habe gestern drei Stunden durch das Forum geblättert, habe alte Beiträge gefunden, mich erinnert, gelacht und die Stirn gerunzelt.

Manch einer wird sich nun denken: "Aha, der wehmütige Blick zurück in die alten Zeiten" und ich kann Euch versichern: Ja, aber es war eine verdammt spassige Zeit.

Im Jahre 2003 gründete sich die sog. "German Conspiracy", eine Gruppe aus Gentoo-Entwicklern und ambitionierten Anwendern. Damals waren ian!, dertobi123, stkn, Pylon, cybersystem, tantive, pyrania, dakjo und azze und ich, die im Rahmen des Practical Linux Days in Giessen den Gentoo e.V. gründeten (sehr zum Leidwesen des damals noch sehr aktiven Daniel Robbins). Mit dem Verein organisierten wir Messeauftritte, Merchandisingaktionen und Vieles mehr. Zwar konnte der Verein nicht alles tragen (allein die Kosten der damaligen Markeneintragung schlugen mit knapp 1000 Euro zu Buche), sodass wir immer wieder regelmässig privates Kapital einschiessen mussten. Insgesamt hatte jeder von den damals beteiligten wohl um die 2000 bis 3000 Euro Privatvermögen in Gentoo investiert.

Aber mit der Zeit wurde alles etwas schwieriger. Wir hatten alle einen Job und mussten in der Freizeit noch unseren Dienst an der Gentoo-Gemeinschaft erledigen. Vielen war das zu viel und so kam es gelegentlich zu unschönen Ausrastern und öffentlich ausgetragenen Konflikten. Für meinen Teil war es teilweise so, dass ich morgens aufstand, an die Arbeit gefahren bin, nach Feierabend dann direkt ins Bett und bis ca. 1:00 Uhr morgens geschlafen und dann bis 5:00 "Gentookram" erledigt hat und dann wieder an die Arbeit fuhr.

Aber all dieser Stress war es - im Nachhinein betrachtet - wirklich wert. Wir haben etwas erreicht. Natürlich ist eine kleine Träne im Augenwinkel, wenn man an die Zeit zurückdenkt und heute sieht in welchem Zustand gentoo.de, der Gentoo e.V. und die Distribution ist. Die grosse Hype-Welle ist wohl vorbei. Das soll keine Kritik sein, mehr oder weniger eine melancholische Feststellung.

Aber wir alle haben uns weiterentwickelt. Ich für meinen Teil verwende heute kein Gentoo mehr. Ich besitze nicht einmal eine Linux-Installation, ausser den dienstlich zu betreuenden. Im Frühjahr 2008 habe ich von einer auf die andere Minute meinen - quasi 6 Jahre dauerhaft laufenden - Rechner abgeschaltet, den DSL-Router abgeschaltet und 6 Monate lang kein Internet benutzt - aus freien Stücken. Ich habe mich auf mein Leben konzentriert. Meine 'absonderlichen' Rechner (eine SGI-Indy und zwei Sun SPARC Workstations) wurden - wie auch alle anderen persönlichen Erinnerungsstücke - bei einem Hausbrand zerstört. Das tat im ersten Moment zwar weh, aber effektiv standen sie sowieso nur rum. 

Von den anderen damals Beteiligten weiss ich von erfolgreichen Studienabschlüssen, Hochzeiten, teilweise mehrfachen Vaterschaften und beruflichen Veränderungen. Damals waren wir ein Haufen idealistischer Mittzwanziger. Heute sind wir nicht mehr ganz so idealistisch... aber sind auch alle schon Mitte Dreißig.

Ich für meinen Teil wünsche Gentoo - trotz dem abgeflauten Hype - eine erfolgreiche und innovative Zukunft. Gentoo.de und dem Gentoo e.V. wünsche ich, dass sie (wieder) zu Stärke finden und eine respektable Institution in den deutschsprachigen Ländern werden.

So long

beejay

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin Mitte-Ende Vierzig und verwende Gentoo. Mach ich was falsch?

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin beejay,

danke für die Reise in die Vergangenheit.  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich bin Mitte-Ende Vierzig und verwende Gentoo. Mach ich was falsch?

 

Mein Beitrag war nicht so aufzufassen, dass man über 30 kein Gentoo benutzt. Sieh die Erwähnung des Alters mehr als stilistisches Hilfsmittel um den umgebenden Tenor des Beitrags noch zu verstärken (mann, kann ich mich heute wieder gewählt ausdrücken   :Cool:  )

----------

## forrestfunk81

Und? 

Kommst zurück? 

Bzw läuft die Neuinstallation schon?

----------

## cryptosteve

Und wenn nicht, warum nicht? Was genau nutzt du heute?

----------

## bell

Erstmal vielen Dank für die tolle Leistung an ian!, dertobi123, stkn, Pylon, cybersystem, tantive, pyrania, dakjo, azze, beejay und andere, die sich für Gentoo engagiert haben. Ohne Euch wäre Gentoo wahrscheinlich nicht so wie es heute ist!

Ich bin zu Gentoo ebenfalls Anfang/Mitte-20 dazugestoßen, hab mich jedoch damals nicht so viel ins Zeug gelegt. Dafür konnte ich länger durchhalten.

Inzwischen bin ich auch Mitte-30, hab eine Familie und auch einen Job der mir wenig Zeit für Hobbys lässt. Und ich bin froh, dass ich Gentoo habe. Das System läuft mit minimalen Administrationsaufwand (Ich fahre Stable) und die Zeit, die dadurch freigeworden ist nutze ich für RL oder helfe hier den Usern aus. Damit versuche ich was zurückzugeben. Basteleien wie früher mit anderen Systemen gibt es bei mir nicht mehr.

Sicherlich kann man auch ein System nehmen was ohne Administration "irgendwie" läuft. Aber das reicht mir nicht, denn ich mag Ordnung, im RL und auch virtuell. Und ich will die Dinge beeinflussen können wenn sie mir nicht ganz zusagen. Und diese Ansprüche erfüllt Gentoo, zumindest in der "virtuellen" Welt.

Also nochmals: Vielen Dank

----------

## Erdie

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ich bin Mitte-Ende Vierzig und verwende Gentoo. Mach ich was falsch? 
> 
> Mein Beitrag war nicht so aufzufassen, dass man über 30 kein Gentoo benutzt. Sieh die Erwähnung des Alters mehr als stilistisches Hilfsmittel um den umgebenden Tenor des Beitrags noch zu verstärken (mann, kann ich mich heute wieder gewählt ausdrücken   )

 

Nun denn, eine gewisse Ironie steckt auch in meinem Beitrag. Wir brauchen neben den Emotions auch noch Ironicons - das wäre mal ein Grund, eine neue Internet Revolution einzuleiten. Trotzdem wollte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es auch alte Gentoo - Säcke geben kann.

----------

## beejay

Nein, ich werde nicht mehr zurückkommen. Ich habe die Vorzüge des wahren Lebens einfach zu sehr schätzen gelernt. Ich möchte Computer heute einfach nur noch benutzen, basteln (egal ob Hardware oder Software) ist für mich nicht mehr das Grösste  :Smile: 

Meine letzte aktiv benutzte Gentoo-Installation wurde Mitte 2008 im Rahmen eines Festplattencrashs zerstört und mangels Zeit und Lust auch nicht wieder neu aufgesetzt (das war etwa zu der Zeit, als ich auch aktiver Internetverweigerer war). Die anderen Installationen starben mit den Rechnern, die bei einem Brand vernichtet wurden. In der Zeit ohne Gentoo benutzte ich tatsächlich Windows oder eben MacOS. Und wenn ich doch ein Linux brauchte, dann war es Ubuntu: eine kleine Parallelinstallation auf meinem Desktop-Computer. Heute gibt es nur noch MacOS, denn ausser einem Macbook Pro besitze ich keinen Rechner mehr.

Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Erfahrungen im Open-Source-Bereich gemacht. Für mich wäre es nichts mehr, nur noch mit sehr, sehr, sehr lockeren Bedingungen und ohne dass ich zu viel Verantwortungsgefühl verspüren dürfte. Ich sitze beruflich 8 bis 9 Stunden vor dem Computer (In-House-Softwaredevelopment - tolles Denglisches Wort  :Wink:  ) und möchte zu Feierabend einfach abschalten können.

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, aus "Kindern" werden Leute (nur bei mir hat's irgendwie nicht funktioniert).

Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute für die Zukunft und trotzdem danke, dass Du mal wieder reingeschaut und ein Lebenszeichen gegeben hast.

----------

